# IT headhunters



## veer (May 24, 2011)

Dear all,

After reading posts for some weeks I decided to register and ask some questions myself . 

But first a little info about me: I'm 32, married, one son and one more on the way. Before getting married traveling was my passion and thank god I found a partner who is open minded and loves adventures too! 

End of the year my husbands contract will end and we are free to go wherever he finds a good job. Our prefs are: Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Shanghai or Australia. As we can't wait for this year to end we already started to look for good jobs in IT, only in the UAE it seems to be kinda hard to find high profile IT jobs in the banking industry...so after this long story my question is if anyone can recommend headhunters or has other ideas of where to look for available jobs in the UAE...

I hope I mentioned all the necessary info.


----------



## Sabahan (Nov 20, 2010)

I am in a similar position, also looking for an IT job in the UAE, particularly Abu Dhabi. Have been applying on-line and sending resumes to recruiters, but without any replies. Am also interested in finding a headhunter or placement consultant who can help source the available jobs. Any recommendations from anyone?


----------



## veer (May 24, 2011)

Sabahan said:


> I am in a similar position, also looking for an IT job in the UAE, particularly Abu Dhabi. Have been applying on-line and sending resumes to recruiters, but without any replies. Am also interested in finding a headhunter or placement consultant who can help source the available jobs. Any recommendations from anyone?


Hi Sabahan

Try reading the sticky notes on the Dubai forum on salary packages. Lots of info and also names of headhunters mentioned!


----------

